# Any point setting new bevel - Kono HD gyuto



## slowtyper (Jun 18, 2011)

The knife came with very "high" angles on both sides, and as well the bevel width is very tiny. I've been sharpening it maintaining the factory bevels and wonder if most people set a new bevel at a lower angle, or just leave it alone?


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 18, 2011)

I left it the same and it is cutting like a champ. I would leave it alone, unless your preference is for a different angle. The angle that came from the factory was pretty close to what I normally sharpen at for a gyuto anyway.


----------



## tk59 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd suggest you leave it as is unless you thought it wasn't performing up to par. I generally thin my edges down overtime until they fail under normal use and then I take a step back.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jun 18, 2011)

i sharpen mine at about 8 degree hamaguri with about 12 degree microbevel.

it holds up super well and has improved the edge dramatically in both sharpness as well as retention


----------



## slowtyper (Jun 19, 2011)

Citizen Snips said:


> i sharpen mine at about 8 degree hamaguri with about 12 degree microbevel.
> 
> it holds up super well and has improved the edge dramatically in both sharpness as well as retention


 
Do u have a close-up pic?


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jun 20, 2011)

my good camera away atm but what are you asking for?? do you want to see the bevel size or something that can be shown with the camera on my phone?? if not ill have my camera back in like a week and can snap off a few good ones for you.

another reason i dont like too high angles (smaller bevels) is i use a blue aoto 2k and its very soft. sometimes it feels like its going to dig in the stone if there is too high of an angle. i always sharpen at a maximum of 20 degrees on any knife whether its german or japanese.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 20, 2011)

I've been maintaining the bevel size/angle on the kono, and it's been a fantastic gyuto!
Literally zero complaints with the performance.
I'm sure I'll get even lower with it, over time, but why mess with a great thing?


----------



## slowtyper (Jun 21, 2011)

Citizen Snips said:


> my good camera away atm but what are you asking for?? do you want to see the bevel size or something that can be shown with the camera on my phone?? if not ill have my camera back in like a week and can snap off a few good ones for you.
> 
> another reason i dont like too high angles (smaller bevels) is i use a blue aoto 2k and its very soft. sometimes it feels like its going to dig in the stone if there is too high of an angle. i always sharpen at a maximum of 20 degrees on any knife whether its german or japanese.



Not looking to see anything in particular. I'm just new to sharpening so wanted to see a visual to attach to what you wrote. Whenever you have time would be great! Unless of course you tell me there isn't really anything to see that looks different from normal then you can forget it.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jun 21, 2011)

the first is obviously the whole knife, bevel side.
the second and third are closer pics of the bevel side.
the fourth is non-bevel side.

i work a very small angled bevel on the bevel side and using the finest stone i have, strop the back side to reset the burr.

if you would like any other pictures or have other questions let me know


----------



## jwpark (Jun 22, 2011)

Just don't do this to your knife, like someone did to their Masamoto gyuto.


----------



## UglyJoe (Jun 22, 2011)

jwpark said:


> Just don't do this to your knife, like someone did to their Masamoto gyuto.


 
Why not? The execution might not have been great (bevel doesn't look very even), but I see nothing wrong with 99/1 sharpening of a gyuto. Am I missing something in that picture?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 22, 2011)

too thick behind the edge


----------



## UglyJoe (Jun 22, 2011)

Really? The knife certainly looks strange, but that might be the picture. It doesn't even really look like a gyuto from the thickness/taper from spine to edge, and certainly seems thicker than what I've heard about the Masamatos - never played with one in person. I know they aren't Konosuke thin, but I thought they had better geometry than what that picture indicates.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 22, 2011)

some of the masamoto western knives are on the chunkier side... not bad knives by any means, but on the chunkier side for sure


----------



## UglyJoe (Jun 22, 2011)

Hah, I always forget about Masamato's western knives. I don't really have any interested in western styled knives anymore, so when someone says Masamato, I automatically think KS. How would you go about fixing the above blade? Thin the outside of the blade till the height of that bevel that is already there reduces to 1-2 mm or so?


----------



## jwpark (Jun 22, 2011)

The knife is the picture is a Masamoto KS Wa gyuto I believe.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 22, 2011)

JBroida said:


> too thick behind the edge


 
yep. that would drive me crazy. nothing wrong with a 99/1 gyuto, but the geometry of the blade either has to suit it or has to be modified to do so. i probably would have taken that bevel twice the height. then again, i have usubas, so i likely wouldn't have bothered.


----------



## Aphex (Jun 22, 2011)

That Masamoto KS looks like it's the result of a pro chef sharpening his knife 99/1 every night, turning what was a sublime gyuto into a thick edged suji.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 22, 2011)

Aphex said:


> That Masamoto KS looks like it's the result of a pro chef sharpening his knife 99/1 every night, turning what was a sublime gyuto into a thick edged suji.


 
oh come now, it could very well have been the result of an amateur chef doing the same thing.  the knife is fixable, and likely cuts just fine the way it is, honestly. i sharpen knives for friends, some of whom are keen gourmands (much like i am), and i doubt they can discern levels of cutting beyond really good. knives that i think vibrate too much are declared light sabres. that knife may very well do initial cuts very well, though i bet it vibrates.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jun 22, 2011)

i actually had a problem with my konosuke being too thick behind the edge. i wasn't quite sure that was the problem but after i talked to jon we figured it out. after evening it out it performed much better.

im a big fan of thinning behind the edge and that masamoto would kill me.


----------

